# Bolens 1476 wheels/tires/hubs



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I blasted the wheels with the power washer, TSP, and oven cleaner, they came down to almost bare metal. I bought two 10" rims, tri-rib tires and tubes for the front from Jed's Wholesale Tire, and used 4 bolt shorty trailer hubs on the front wheels. The rear tires are Duro 4 ply Super Lugs and are almost an exact match for the original rear goodyears. The front tri-ribs are right at 19 inches tall with the 10 inch rims, it really makes the tractor have a great stance and I'm sure will ease the steering. I'll be stripping the hood and fender pan next.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CpJrKW3Bto[/ame]


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW! I LIKE IT !!
Did you use the stock front bearings from the tractor,or the hubs ?
I really like the idea of larger-diameter wheels up front,since they usually improve the handling/ride,on rougher ground.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> WOW! I LIKE IT !!
> Did you use the stock front bearings from the tractor,or the hubs ?
> I really like the idea of larger-diameter wheels up front,since they usually improve the handling/ride,on rougher ground.


The hubs had the same bearings as the stock 8 inch Bolens rims, the Bolens bearings were in better shape so I cleaned and replaced them and put them in the trailer hubs. There is a grease seal on the back of the hubs that rides up halfway onto the spindle shoulder, I used the grease seal from the Bolens wheels on the cast iron hub, everything fit. Suppliers have been out of these 10 inch tires and rims for over a year, but Jed's Wholesale Tire (ebay)has both back in stock, very reasonable, and I got the hubs cheap at a salvage, they are called Dexter hubs, bearing to bearing fits perfectly on Bolens 1 inch spindles. This is my 4th conversion, normally I use BMIkarts billet aluminum hubs, because most GT spindles are 3 inches or under, Bolens large frames are almost 5 inches, the billet aluminum hubs are only 2-1/2 wide, with a Bolens LF you would need a large spacer, not good.


----------

